
The FBI Says Your TV Is Probably Spying on You - bokieie
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20191203/06384543493/fbi-says-your-tv-is-probably-spying-you.shtml
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21693065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21693065)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21657930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21657930)

